# Couple of backyard boats



## Dan11 (Oct 29, 2011)

Here is some pictures of a couple of boats that I built in the back yard before I put in new shed workshop.
1. the First boat is called a One Sheet Skiff because it was built from one sheet of quarter inch plywood and is just under 8' long. I found the plans online.

2. The second boat is an 11'9" john boat is made of quarter inch plywood and pine strips with 3/4" plywood transom. Ordered the plans from a place on Lake Charles, La. the seams were fiber glassed togather on the inside and outside, and the whole boat was coated with ploy esther resin inside and out before being painted. The picture show the boat being sanded before it was finished and painted also shows it on the trailer.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, Dan.


----------



## crowie (Apr 14, 2011)

You have a very understanding wife there Dan...
Nice collection of boats.....


----------



## A World of Wood (Apr 8, 2012)

Very Nice!!!!!!


----------



## Desertcarver (Aug 27, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

The little boat is OK, but love the Jon Boat. :wub:


----------



## Dan11 (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank all of you. My little shop may be packed with junk but I can still turn out something once in a while.


----------



## Dan11 (Oct 29, 2011)

That little boat standing on the transom would make a nice book case for a man cave or any place the wife would let you put it.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice! Have you heard the stories about a guy who built a boat and discovered he couldn't get it out of the shop! Door was too small!


----------



## routerworks (Feb 20, 2012)

very nice. i have rebuilt a couple of boats myself and can appreciate all your hard work
Fred


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

crowie said:


> You have a very understanding wife there Dan...
> Nice collection of boats.....


You sure about the "understanding" part?? I saw a "For Sale" sign on the single sheeter!!

Very nice work!!


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

Good job with the boats. I also like the Jon Boat. Kind of you to share with us.


----------



## Dan11 (Oct 29, 2011)

Don't know if I can post a link or not but will try to post a link to the plans for the jonboat, there are other plans on the site.
Uncle John's General Store


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

Knothead47 said:


> Nice! Have you heard the stories about a guy who built a boat and discovered he couldn't get it out of the shop! Door was too small!


I once built a plywood kayak in my basement. Got the sides on, and realized just in the nick of time that if I finished the bottom or the deck, the boat wouldn't fit through the basement window, the only possible exit. Finished it outside.

Nice work on the boats! I sometimes think about building a jon boat, then I get over it.


----------



## TRBaker (Jul 5, 2012)

Great job, Dan. One of these days when I have the spare time in my shop, and all the bills are paid, I would like to build a boat. My grandfather and father built lots of john boats and net boats but I never had the chance. Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Jon boat = bateau pronounced bat toe here in Louisiana also a trick when paddeling them sit in front seat and go goback wards looks funny but the back end will sit out of water and handles easier plus front is narrower , any ways enuf of dat and may I add NICE WORK on both the boats


----------



## Dan11 (Oct 29, 2011)

That jon fully loaded with two people and all there fishing gear, battery and trolling motor, plus a 5 hp outboard drew about 3" of water and that old outboard would make it scoot along. Got into some pretty shallow water in the feeder creeks looking for bass.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

Don’t sell the boats. Take her to the boat instead. They are lovely. Good job.


----------

